# Audax UK questionnaire



## AudaxUK (8 May 2011)

Audax UK invite you to take part in its questionnaire.

Whether or not you ride audax events, we'd like to hear about you, your riding, and your thoughts about Audax UK and audax events. 

This questionnaire will help inform us what's important to you, the rider, when we're making decisions about where to take Audax UK in the future.


You can complete the questionnaire online at http://www.aukweb.net/home/audaxquest/. It only take a few minutes, and your individual answers will be kept confidential.

Cheers!

Danial (Audax UK press secretary)


----------



## PpPete (8 May 2011)

already done !


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2011)

Done, good to see an online version as I could not be arsed with the paper version.

As an aside, any chance of there being an option of electronic version of Arrivee, rather than sending out paper version?


----------



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

Noodley said:


> As an aside, any chance of there being an option of electronic version of Arrivee, rather than sending out paper version?



+1


----------



## AudaxUK (8 May 2011)

Online Arrivee? Watch this space...


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2011)

AudaxUK said:


> Online Arrivee? Watch this space...


----------



## skudupnorth (8 May 2011)

Done ! Already for my next Audax now


----------



## fimm (9 May 2011)

Done, but the formatting of the radio buttons is really horrible, they are not lined up properly at all.


----------



## Alun (9 May 2011)

fimm said:


> Done, but the formatting of the radio buttons is really horrible, they are not lined up properly at all.



+1


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 May 2011)

Done and all the radio buttons were fine for me on firefox.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2011)

Noodley said:


> Done, good to see an online version as I could not be arsed with the paper version.
> 
> As an aside, any chance of there being an option of electronic version of Arrivee, rather than sending out paper version?




+1 x 2


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2011)

Done! 

(I probably wouldn't have got round to doing the paper version.)


----------



## BrumJim (9 May 2011)

Done. I'm not an Audax man. Only done one. But that was this year, so plenty of time left to do some more.


----------



## ACS (9 May 2011)

Done


----------



## jay clock (9 May 2011)

done. Not what they want to hear but I am put off by what appears to be a strongly male dominated style event with the participants being slightly loner-ish. That is my perception so sorry to offend the sociable females that take part. Or sociable males.

Good news though is anyone who spends their time trying to get more people out on bikes.

Happy cycling!


----------



## mcshroom (9 May 2011)

jay clock said:


> done. Not what they want to hear but I am put off by what appears to be a strongly male dominated style event with the participants being slightly loner-ish. That is my perception so sorry to offend the sociable females that take part. Or sociable males.
> 
> Good news though is anyone who spends their time trying to get more people out on bikes.
> 
> Happy cycling!



Whether or not it's flattering, I think they want to hear all opinions to get a good picture and see where they may need to change. I'm sure your views will be useful to them


----------



## summerdays (9 May 2011)

Done - as a non audaxer. What's the shortest an audax ever is?


----------



## skudupnorth (9 May 2011)

jay clock said:


> done. Not what they want to hear but I am put off by what appears to be a strongly male dominated style event with the participants being slightly loner-ish. That is my perception so sorry to offend the sociable females that take part. Or sociable males.
> 
> Good news though is anyone who spends their time trying to get more people out on bikes.
> 
> Happy cycling!



Don't be put off entering an Audax,they are brilliant and great value for money.You don't have to race like a nutter to the end,in fact the one we did was just like a forum ride with extra cake !
I have only done one but the feeling from everyone is they are all pretty much the same with everyone being friendly (male or female).I enjoyed that one so much i am planning at least two more this year with more if they fit into my time with family.


----------



## arallsopp (9 May 2011)

Done, but wasn't sure how to answer Q12. I've only entered one event, and I'd prefer to do that 6 months or more in advance. The only option that is open ended to such timelines is the 'week before *or sooner* answer, but that's surely not what's meant?


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

I've done it. 

Danial seems to be making a real effort to get some fresh input so that has to be a good thing. 

One medium-sized point: I was surprised that it missed out reasons to cycle such as utility (ie getting the shopping) or leisure / fun rides. Obviously I put them in the free text boxes.


----------



## summerdays (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> One medium-sized point: I was surprised that it missed out reasons to cycle such as utility (ie getting the shopping) or leisure / fun rides. Obviously I put them in the free text boxes.



Me too!


----------



## AudaxUK (9 May 2011)

Hi all

There seems to be a problem with the questionnaire if you're using Internet Explorer 7 at certain zooms. If you're having problems, zoom in or out a level, or use another browser. That should fix the issue. We're working on a fix, but it might not happen this time round.

I'm particularly keen to hear from women, and particularly keen to hear critical views. So please take part even if you think you have something I don't want to hear. Be assured I do!


----------



## LouiseL (9 May 2011)

jay clock said:


> done. Not what they want to hear but I am put off by what appears to be a strongly male dominated style event with the participants being slightly loner-ish. That is my perception so sorry to offend the sociable females that take part. Or sociable males.
> 
> Good news though is anyone who spends their time trying to get more people out on bikes.
> 
> Happy cycling!



I'm one of the sociable females (but not offended). 

IME it _is_ male dominated especially at distances of 200k and over but that is to be expected. There are usually more women to be found on the 100K events once the weather improves! I've never met anyone who has been less than friendly though and I always seem to end up riding a large portion of the route in agreeable company despite often not knowing anyone at the start of a ride. Riders talk to each other at cafe stops and will help each other out if need be. Anyone stopped at the side of the road will be offered assistance by passing riders. There hasn't been an audax I've done which I haven't enjoyed and I've made some good friends. You should give it a go - you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## AudaxUK (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> One medium-sized point: I was surprised that it missed out reasons to cycle such as utility (ie getting the shopping) or leisure / fun rides. Obviously I put them in the free text boxes.




I missed out mountain biking too, which features a lot in the results so far. Oh well! If you tick ''other', and type it into the free text box, I'll pick it up.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 May 2011)

LouiseL said:


> I'm one of the sociable females (but not offended).
> 
> IME it _is_ male dominated especially at distances of 200k and over but that is to be expected. There are usually more women to be found on the 100K events once the weather improves! I've never met anyone who has been less than friendly though and I always seem to end up riding a large portion of the route in agreeable company despite often not knowing anyone at the start of a ride. Riders talk to each other at cafe stops and will help each other out if need be. Anyone stopped at the side of the road will be offered assistance by passing riders. There hasn't been an audax I've done which I haven't enjoyed and I've made some good friends. You should give it a go - you may be pleasantly surprised!



+ 1  I never rode in groups till i joined CC and i never thought of doing any sort of cycling related sport till i joined CC,now i cannot get enough of both ! Try it,you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Fiona N (9 May 2011)

LouiseL said:


> I'm one of the sociable females (but not offended).
> 
> IME it _is_ male dominated especially at distances of 200k and over but that is to be expected....



That certainly fits with my experience - of the 5 events I've taken part in this year (all 200 - 400km, fairly small fields), I'm pretty sure I've been the only woman apart from on the 400 where there was a tandeming couple. However, I have to say that I've nearly always found someone to ride with even if 'with' isn't exactly alongside all the time as I tend to be slow on steeper climbs and faster over undulating/rolling terrain. The exception was the first event when I was a bit of a late starter (just by 10mins) on a horrendous day, so few starters anyway on the long course (there were a couple of shorter events run concurrently using the some of the same controls, and these events seemed to have more women judging by the turn out at the feed station), and I couldn't find the first control so I and another late starter whom I'd caught wandered up and down the road together until a kindly jogger noted that he'd seen a number of cyclists congregating...then I packed with frozen feet.


----------



## Nuncio (9 May 2011)

summerdays said:


> Done - as a non audaxer. What's the shortest an audax ever is?



There are a smattering of events of between 50km and 60km: maybe around 20 throughout the year. There are far, far more 100km events. The shortest distance for a 'Randonnee' is 200km - this is considered the shortest ride that can be described a 'long-distance' by AUK and the shortest that attracts distance points, if that's your bag.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2011)

AudaxUK said:


> There seems to be a problem with the questionnaire if you're using Internet Explorer 7 at certain zooms. If you're having problems, zoom in or out a level, or use another browser. That should fix the issue. We're working on a fix, but it might not happen this time round.


I forgot to mention that it looked fine in my Browser - Opera 11.01.


----------

